# Starting senior portraits and how much to charge.



## xnoirox (Nov 13, 2011)

I've been at photography for a while and have taken a summer long class(in photography) at a community college. I have friends that want me to do their senior pictures and I'm hoping to make it into a little profit seeing at most seniors are having them done now. I'd like to know what to charge, I've thought around 20-30 bucks. I know someone whose around my age and charges 150 for portraits. Anyway I'd appreciate some tips/tricks and ideas on what I should charge. Thanks!

I own a Canon PowerShot SX30 IS. I use all modes on it. I plan on getting reflectors here soon. I own a tri/uni-pid. And i'd burn a CD with the portraits to give to the client. That would go into my planned total cost.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 13, 2011)

Free


----------



## andrewleephoto (Nov 14, 2011)

Most people who take senior portraits have a medium tier DSLR and your camera is a point and shoot so you shouldn't charge too high. I would say $20 is about right...


----------



## xnoirox (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah at first I wanted to do free, then thought how I needed the money. So I figured twenty. And I know my camera is crap compared to any SLR. That's why I'm throwing a CD into the package and if they'd like me to I'll go make prints for them as long as they pay for the prints. Thanks though. 
If you wanna see see my "work" here's a link.. Flickr: noiro_103's Photostream


----------



## photo guy (Nov 14, 2011)

Since you don't have a pro camera and are just starting out, I would not go too high.  The Pro Photographers in my area are in the starting range (Depending on package picked) of $250 - $350.00   So I would keep your price low since you are just starting and don't have the pro equipment and be sure to take great shots as well as satisfy the customers.  If you do this and do a good job at it, the clients could come back for more as well as tell people about you and your work which would result in more business.  I hope this helps.


----------



## xnoirox (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, thank you. (btw, I think your username is really self-defining) And wow.. even if I was a pro I probably wouldn't charge that much. And satisfaction is one thing I try hardest at. I already have quite a few friends saying I take good pictures. And another is referring me to his senior friends. Thanks again.


----------



## photo guy (Nov 14, 2011)

Not a problem.  I have a lot of experience at doing photos.  Over 3,200 this year just for the Fire Dept. alone.  If you include all other photos that I have taken outside of there this year, I am well over 4,000 pics for the year. Last year I was over 2,200 photos for the year combined.  I guess I take a lot of photos.


----------



## photo guy (Nov 14, 2011)

I just checked out you photos on Flickr and liked some of them. My best friend is a farmer and discussed with me about having me take photos of his equipment next year.  If I do, I will post some of them for you to see.  The one of the combine is too close and too much angle and the other farm one has too much light from the sun causing the sun spots in your photo.  Easy ways to correct this: different angle (other side of tractor), different time of day (earlier).  I also like some of your storm shots.  Have you ever thought about submitting some of those to the weather service.  They use photos submitted for classes to teach people. I gave them a cd this past spring.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2011)

I think a few critical points are being over-looked here.  First off, while a P&S isn't really the best camera for this sort of work, it will work IF the photographer is very skilled.  The camera however is the least of the OPs worries.  First of all, does he/she have the skill to actually do this?  There's a LOT more to shooting portraits of any sort than pointing and shooting.  Next, does he she have the necessary licenses, insurance, etc?  

From what I read in the posts above, it sounds to me like you (The OP) need to spend some time learning your [intended] craft, and honing your skills before you move into the realm of professional.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Nov 14, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Free



Amen. You're shooting a P&S--not pro gear, no pro pay. To clarify, you don't need the top of the line DSLR in order to shoot senior portraits. Many people expect top of the line work for senior portraits, and a P&S most likely won't get the results desired. Take the experience and call it a day.


----------



## xnoirox (Nov 14, 2011)

@ photo guy: That's awesome. I've taken about 10,000 this year. It will dwindle after I go through and delete the bad ones, that class I took taught me allot. And for the tractor ones that's what i wanted out of the picture. I was trying to see if I could get a cool repeating design. One of my close friends died recently and those were the tractors he drove. They were parked in that churches land in memory of him. 
And really? Thanks. No I havent thought of that. I caught one where I got the flash of lightning, not the bolt, the flash. 

@ tirediron: I understand.. I've taken a college level class in photography. I'm not great but I'm up for shooting portraits. And what kind of license? 

@ RauschPhotography: That's exactly why I don't want to charge anything. But my friend whose referring me is telling me to charge and his friends are willing to pay and crap. But then i'll need to give them a CD with all the pictures and those cost money. 

Thanks everyone.
Also, is it a good idea to throw other "extras"(burning a CD or two, retrieving prints, etc) into such a $20 deal or "package"?


----------



## MReid (Nov 14, 2011)

$20. ??

Why not. I am sure anybody who is going to hire you to take their pictures for $20. shouldn't be expecting much. Yeah just give them their pics on a DVD.


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 14, 2011)

you need more than just a camera to take photos, you are going to have to worry about lighting and studio.
if you are burning a cd just charge them for the CD, if you are making them prints (if they happen to want any) then just charge them for the cost of the prints. other than that i wouldn't go around taking their grad photos (it is a very big deal for some people, i guess not for the people that asked you cause they asked you?) with a P&S and asking for money.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2011)

xnoirox said:


> ...And what kind of license?


A BUSINESS license.  If you have to ask that, I would submit that you need to do a LOT more research and planning before you start taking money.  Do you have a contract?  People who pay $20 are just as likely to sue you as those who pay $2000 (perhaps even more so).


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 14, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> *Free*



^^^^^^^Let me re-iterate my point


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

Regrdless of skill or not, you are not equipped to do this professionally. When you charge any $ you are working in a professional capacity whether you are considering yourself a professional or not in terms of skill. 
You will need a business license, Sales and Use tax ID first and foremost. You will need to know what is taxable in your state and municipality and what is not. 
You will need the services of an attorney to draw up the necessary contracts for you and your clients. And do NOT skimp on this one. The portrait agreement HAS to be in writing and it has to itemize everything you are promising and everything you are NOT promising as well as what the client's responsiblities are. This is the only thing that will save you from losing everything and more in a lawsuit-regardless of whether the lawsuit is legit or not. There are many contracts available for purchase on the internet, but you really MUST have them reviewed and revised by a contract lawyer in your state. The laws vary so incredibly much that a blanket contract may be invalid or may not cover everything you will need to cover. 
You will need the guidance of a good bookkeeper/accountant as to what you need to keep records of and what you need to report. We JUST had someone very similar to you in here last week who has been nailed by the local gov't for not being a legitimate business, not paying taxes. She is not only looking at the local gov't investigation but after that comes the state and the IRS. It's a MUST do. 
You will need liability insurance-if a client trips over a cord and your camera falls on their child's head they are going to be holding you liable. That is the world we live in today. 

Once you are legally, ethically and financially covered above you'll need to look into your cost of doing business. Once you know your cost of doing business you can determine what you MUST make in order to pay those costs as well as what you need to make above and beyond that to pay yourself a little bit. 

I am not going to touch the lack of equipment or knowledge thing. People have started with less, but I also see them quite frequently on You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 14, 2011)

photo guy said:


> Not a problem.  I have a lot of experience at doing photos.  Over 3,200 this year just for the Fire Dept. alone.  If you include all other photos that I have taken outside of there this year, I am well over 4,000 pics for the year. Last year I was over 2,200 photos for the year combined.  I guess I take a lot of photos.



I was in Maui for a week in June 2008 and I took 1,500 photos.


----------



## MReid (Nov 14, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> > Not a problem. I have a lot of experience at doing photos. Over 3,200 this year just for the Fire Dept. alone. If you include all other photos that I have taken outside of there this year, I am well over 4,000 pics for the year. Last year I was over 2,200 photos for the year combined. I guess I take a lot of photos.
> ...



I am guessing you guys are messing around....this is hardly anything for numbers of photos.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 14, 2011)

MReid said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > photo guy said:
> ...



1,500 in one week is a fairly large number of photos.  I've taken about 41,000 in the 4 years I've owned my DSLRs.


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 14, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> photo guy said:
> 
> 
> > Not a problem. I have a lot of experience at doing photos. Over 3,200 this year just for the Fire Dept. alone. If you include all other photos that I have taken outside of there this year, I am well over 4,000 pics for the year. Last year I was over 2,200 photos for the year combined. I guess I take a lot of photos.
> ...



epeen contest! I took 1,500+ photos in Zion over the weekend.  

lightroom library just surpased 100k.  Thank god its not film!


----------



## memento (Nov 14, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> I was in Maui for a week in June 2008 and I took 1,500 photos.



and as a result, are qualified to take senior portraits.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

I wish I could say I only shot 1500 images last week! LOL! Between shoots and sports? I was probably somewhere around 3000 or more images!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 14, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> I wish I could say I only shot 1500 images last week! LOL! Between shoots and sports? I was probably somewhere around 3000 or more images!



One does not go to Maui for a 10th wedding anniversary to take photos.


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 14, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could say I only shot 1500 images last week! LOL! Between shoots and sports? I was probably somewhere around 3000 or more images!
> ...



perhaps not photos of the island......


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 14, 2011)

Is this thread about who takes "the most" shots


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 14, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Is this thread about who takes "the most" shots



Seems to have turned into one.  Boring.


----------



## photo guy (Nov 14, 2011)

I have only got flash shots of the lightening in my shots and not bolts.  Normally if it a severe storm though, I am kinda occupied watching it so I can report in if a situation arises than to be doing photos.  If it is not severe, then I grab the camera and try to get the storm shots.  I can post some of my storm shots so you can see them if you would like.


----------



## xnoirox (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok sorry i asked.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2011)

xnoirox said:


> Ok sorry i asked.


Why?  Because you got some honest and very good advice?  Because you now know there's a LOT more to a portraiture than just snapping a few pictures and burning a CD?  Photography is a very rewarding profession, but for every photographer that makes enough to keep himself in new gear, never mind food and shelter, there are tens of thousands that never make a cent.  This isn't meant to burst your bubble, but rather to help you on your way!


----------



## photo guy (Nov 14, 2011)

You don't need to be sorry for asking.  We are here to help eachother learn.  Can't learn it all in a textbook.  I've seen a lot of people in my area textbook smart, hand-on stupid.  It takes both to succeed.  And a lot of time. Starting out small is the best way and I congratulate you for wanting to start out.  It will take a lot of time and money to start up but if that is what you want, go for it.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 14, 2011)

This thread makes my head hurt.

I agree with what tired said, so I won't repeat it overly much, but I will stress that what camera you use is no way to measure how much you charge.

Fees depend on the market.  Charge what the market will bear.  The skill and how in-demand the photographer is will factor into this equation... but frankly... the real determining factor is the latter, and _generally_ the former should _affect_ the latter.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

There is nothing here to be sorry for, you just got a LOT of information you didn't have before you started. It's not all about what to charge. What to charge is a product of all that you just got here. 
That doesn't mean don't do it, it means do it right and carefully and wisely.


----------



## xnoirox (Nov 14, 2011)

I have "...honest and good advice" ? And there is, I don't count myself as any sort of "professional" in any area of photography. Thank you. 
And true. "Experience by itself proves nothing." (C.S. Lewis). Thanks.


----------



## xnoirox (Nov 14, 2011)

Indeed. But I don't really care about the market right now, anything I shoot isn't worth +$150. That's why I'm sticking with my original idea of doing it free and taking the experience. And thanks for that big post.. lol. I'm trying my hardest. They say practice makes better.


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 14, 2011)

You could always have the session free and they pay materials cost for the CD.  Then you can avoid any legal ramifications of charging without a business license, your not out any money, and you gain the experience you desire.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> You could always have the session free and they pay materials cost for the CD.  Then you can avoid any legal ramifications of charging without a business license, your not out any money, and you gain the experience you desire.



How does that avoid any legal ramifications? Once money is exchanged it's business. Period. Charging a session fee is income plain and simple. And if you take $ at cost for the CD you are still in the legal BS there. Now having someone PROVIDE the CD to put them on is the way to get around any $ changing hands.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 15, 2011)

spacefuzz said:
			
		

> You could always have the session free and they pay materials cost for the CD.  Then you can avoid any legal ramifications of charging without a business license, your not out any money, and you gain the experience you desire.



And what legal ramifications are those, exactly?  What state or country are we talking about?  Do you even know if a license is required?  It isn't where I live?  

To the op... Keep in mind that your time is not free... Nor gas... Other expenses.... Nor your equipment...

Don't make the mistake many new photographers make in undervaluing your services... Even if you are new.


----------



## xnoirox (Nov 15, 2011)

I understand.. A friend asked me to shoot their bands album cover. We went out and did that. He said he'd give me a CD in exchange. He didn't care much about quality or sharpness. and conditions were not good for shooting that particular shot. But he didn't mind. they're a small off band. 
And another question.. If i do someone's pictures for free, and they offer me money anyway and i take it. Would that be :"legally wrong"?
and yes I've taken those things into consideration.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2011)

Why not just get the tax ID and business certificate to be safe? you might be out $50 in an expensive county. If you make 0 you report 0. If you do make money then you report it... You are at least legitimate IF you need it.


----------



## xnoirox (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll look into it. Thanks


----------



## bazooka (Nov 16, 2011)

Remember the good old days when a kid could set up a lemonade stand? I guess if a high school teenager asked on this forum what they should charge to mow lawns for the summer, they'd also get the business license/sales tax/insurance spiel. *Sigh*


----------



## manaheim (Nov 16, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> Why not just get the tax ID and business certificate to be safe? you might be out $50 in an expensive county. If you make 0 you report 0. If you do make money then you report it... You are at least legitimate IF you need it.



Do you have experience somewhere where this is required?


----------



## manaheim (Nov 16, 2011)

bazooka said:


> Remember the good old days when a kid could set up a lemonade stand? I guess if a high school teenager asked on this forum what they should charge to mow lawns for the summer, they'd also get the business license/sales tax/insurance spiel. *Sigh*



+1

Sometimes people just feel the need to say _something_.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 16, 2011)

I would not put a lot of worry about a business license, if you're charging $20 you're probably not making the kind of money you need to worry about if you get sued.  Photography is not a licensed business in most states in the US, maybe some have licensing but I doubt it.  You should just charge what makes you happy, if you're not looking to do it for a full time business I think you'll be just fine.  Now if you are sitting on a small fortune than disregard my advice.  If you have something to protect file an LLC and that should be enough.  I don't really know what a business certificate is, I'm sure you could create one in photoshop though that would do the same thing as anything that is paid for.  Insurance for a business protects your business, do you have a business?  So I wouldn't worry about the insurance, again if you get sued and have nothing you are paying insurance that won't do much for you.  If you are thinking you can get enough information to start a real business on a forum than I suggest you take some business classes, but I think you're just shooting some friends photos because you enjoy it.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 16, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> I would not put a lot of worry about a business license, if you're charging $20 you're probably not making the kind of money you need to worry about if you get sued. Photography is not a licensed business in most states in the US, maybe some have licensing but I doubt it. You should just charge what makes you happy, if you're not looking to do it for a full time business I think you'll be just fine. Now if you are sitting on a small fortune than disregard my advice. If you have something to protect file an LLC and that should be enough. I don't really know what a business certificate is, I'm sure you could create one in photoshop though that would do the same thing as anything that is paid for. Insurance for a business protects your business, do you have a business? So I wouldn't worry about the insurance, again if you get sued and have nothing you are paying insurance that won't do much for you. If you are thinking you can get enough information to start a real business on a forum than I suggest you take some business classes, but I think you're just shooting some friends photos because you enjoy it.


Sorry  Shooter, but that has to be some of the worst advice I've ever seen given.  I assume (perhaps incorrectly) that if the OP is taking college courses he is over the age of majority, and therefore if he's going to be collecting money for rendering a service, he's in business.  Suggesting that someone forge a certificate... well, why not just suggest that he download a copy of Photoshop from a Torrent site too?  Insurace is very important, critical in fact.  People can and will sue for almost anything.  If the person rendering a service doesn't protect himself, he's going to suffer at some point.

There's a world of difference between a elementary school lemonade stand and an adult offering services for a fee.  IF the OP wants experience, my suggestion would be to do for free and ask the client(s) to give him a CD/DVD onto which he will burn the images when complete.  That should avoid most if not all of the issues of concern.


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 16, 2011)

also remember that the majority of seniors/oap's still don't know how to use a computer so giving them a cd will probably just frustrate them. It's a tough one because there are so many who are pc literate but so many more who aren't.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 16, 2011)

Futurelight said:


> also remember that the majority of seniors/oap's still don't know how to use a computer so giving them a cd will probably just frustrate them. It's a tough one because there are so many who are pc literate but so many more who aren't.



I think you are thinking of senior citizens, seniors is also a name for people in their last year of high school in the US.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 16, 2011)

tirediron said:


> shootermcgavin said:
> 
> 
> > I would not put a lot of worry about a business license, if you're charging $20 you're probably not making the kind of money you need to worry about if you get sued. Photography is not a licensed business in most states in the US, maybe some have licensing but I doubt it. You should just charge what makes you happy, if you're not looking to do it for a full time business I think you'll be just fine. Now if you are sitting on a small fortune than disregard my advice. If you have something to protect file an LLC and that should be enough. I don't really know what a business certificate is, I'm sure you could create one in photoshop though that would do the same thing as anything that is paid for. Insurance for a business protects your business, do you have a business? So I wouldn't worry about the insurance, again if you get sued and have nothing you are paying insurance that won't do much for you. If you are thinking you can get enough information to start a real business on a forum than I suggest you take some business classes, but I think you're just shooting some friends photos because you enjoy it.
> ...



There is no such thing as a business certificate in the US, if you know of one please show me.  There are licenses but photography doesn't need one.  And yes I suggest he get PS from a torrent.  As far as insuring a business, you are assuming he has something to insure.  I don't know what laws are in Canada but in the event he got sued and loss, which would be highly unlikely.  You still can file bankruptcy if something crazy unusual happened.  When you have figures showing extensive lawsuits lost by photographers percentage wise than yes I would agree.  But just like you wouldn't insure a cheap car if you are doing things with good business sense you would not insure a worthless business.  I think someone starting a business is a great idea, I would hate to deter them with bad/scary advice.  Maybe your insurance agent told you to get insurance?  I would be willing to bet less than 50% of photographers in the US have liability insurance.  This particular poster definitely won't insure their equipment which is the first thing I would think you would consider insuring.  This advice goes for 18-99 year olds who do not have a substantial amount to lose.  And even then if you have an LLC that alone would be enough to stop them from the ability to sue for savings.  It might be different in Canada, but here even if you lose a lawsuit it's still hard to collect, there isn't a debt police that make sure it is paid back.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 16, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > shootermcgavin said:
> ...



Um, yes, there is such thing as a business certificate. I have two of them. It's your license to do business in your town/county. Some rural municipalities may not require it, but most do. 
Where I am at it is a $20 fee every 2 years. Big deal. Your sales tax ID in NY is free, all you have to do is apply for it.
If you are a sole proprietor you can be sued for everything you own-house, cars, etc. And we all know that it's entirely possible to win a frivolous law suit in the US. Yes, bankruptcy can protect some of your assets, but it also destroys you for a minimum of 7 to 10 years. Would you want someone to destroy your financial status for the next 7 to 10 years? Just because this is the US and they can?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 16, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> There is no such thing as a business certificate in the US, if you know of one please show me. There are licenses but photography doesn't need one.


A quick "Google" of five different medium size cities in five different states presents an opposing viewpoint; each one required that ANYONE conducting business of ANY type within their boundaries obtain a license to do so.



shootermcgavin said:


> And yes I suggest he get PS from a torrent.


So you won't mind if I take some of your pictures and sell them as my own? Pretty much the same thing...



shootermcgavin said:


> As far as insuring a business, you are assuming he has something to insure.


Most people have a place to live, possessions, savings, etc. Take a few minutes and search "frivilous lawsuits" and similar terms to find out some of the crazy things people have sued for and won. 



shootermcgavin said:


> I don't know what laws are in Canada


In general, very similar to those in the US



shootermcgavin said:


> but in the event he got sued and loss, which would be highly unlikely. You still can file bankruptcy


So, for the sake of a $20 disc of images, he should lose his credit, possessions, and reputation for seven or more years. Does that seem reasonable to you?

Shooter, I have to ask: How old are you, and do you have any knowledge of business? Have you ever held a job as a supervisor, manager, or higher-level private sector position or owned your own company? Your suggestions seem to me to be those of a high-school student with little or no real-world knowledge. I would NEVER discourage anyone from going into business, but I will ALWAYS discourage people from going into business without the necessary tools or knowledge. I fully appreciate the "it's a $20 CD of pictures, who's going to care" attitude; and while it may seem unlikely, I can assure you that many government agencies do care. A LOT!


----------



## JimCoventry (Nov 16, 2011)

--- cmon. Free is not a good teaching statement.

I'll try.

You took a class in photography. Assuming the goal of the class was to teach you basics. Don't believe any photo teacher/instructor would allow a p&s in a class for teaching pro photography.

Anyway they shouldn't.

So a class in photography with - in your mind - becoming pro.

Until you get pro equipment you should be building a portfolio with whatever camera is in your hands. Then when you can swing it, get a good SLR... not just a Rebel but a true pro quality camera. By the time you swing that you will have shot a lot of images and played with post processing and spent time beyond class and bucks you probably don't have (like the rest of us pros). By then you will have paid enough dues to charge for your work.
Until then, either don't take on the work by stating you are a learning photog - not a pro. (a Professional is one who is paid for the work they do) And you would like to build your portfolio. Or you can share the images so they can get prints made... maybe. The risk here is they will get prints made and if the images are not up to your normal work, the party you are shooting for will tell everyone you shot the work.  Yikes. Bad rep before you even get started. Where do YOU print? Will who ever prints your images do the same for the "new customer?"
That's more gentle than just saying FREE... isn't it?


----------



## JWhits (Mar 6, 2012)

Probably the best way to avoid a lawsuit is to write a contract, read it over with your client, and have them sign it


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 6, 2012)

JWhits said:


> Probably the best way to avoid a lawsuit is to write a contract, read it over with your client, and have them sign it


Um, you are dredging up old posts.


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 6, 2012)

As long as you have a business license and insurance you should be ok. Just make sure you pay your Uncle Sam and your State and keep good records.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 7, 2012)

xnoirox said:


> Yeah at first I wanted to do free, then thought how I needed the money. So I figured twenty. And I know my camera is crap compared to any SLR. That's why I'm throwing a CD into the package and if they'd like me to I'll go make prints for them as long as they pay for the prints. Thanks though.
> If you wanna see see my "work" here's a link.. Flickr: noiro_103's Photostream



$20 seems high given you have no real gear. And who cares about cd's? They wants the jpegs to post on FB yo. Just go take the pics and tell them to pay you what is fair after you give them the picks.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 7, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> JWhits said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the best way to avoid a lawsuit is to write a contract, read it over with your client, and have them sign it
> ...



man this is old. I hate when I post on old crusty threads.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 7, 2012)

PapaMatt said:


> As long as you have a business license and insurance you should be ok. Just make sure you pay your Uncle Sam and your State and keep good records.



Dude he is talking about cash from a bunch of highschool kids. Taxes, lol. If he makes $50 total I would be surprised.


----------



## bazooka (Mar 7, 2012)

It's delightfully creepy how these old threads with PG keep getting reborn...


----------



## MReid (Mar 7, 2012)

20 sounds right...but since you can use all the modes add 10 more
You should get paid for all your skills.

Sorry, just giving you a hard time.

Really...do them for free. Use the chance to learn and see if you like doing it. Then all your friends you shoot will owe you one.


----------



## Cinka (Mar 7, 2012)

Rent a pro-camera from someone like BorrowLenses.com and charge pro-rates to cover the rental. Charge what you feel you're worth. If you feel like a rookie, charge like a rookie, but if you're serious about making a business use the right tools for the job and charge the going rate. Be the photographer you want to be.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2012)

*C'mon folks... this is a four-month old thread; not quite Zombie material, but let's let it rot in peace.*


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 7, 2012)

tirediron said:


> *C'mon folks... this is a four-month old thread; not quite Zombie material, but let's let it rot in peace.*



BRAINS!!!!!


----------

